# Lexicon- The Most Irritating Business, Work & Even Christianeeze Jargon



## ZackF (Apr 22, 2017)

You can google and find articles about this topic (yes I've done it... a bit neurotic I suppose). My wife and I have had several fun conversations about this. I thought it would fun, interesting _and_ therapeutic for PBers to chime in. This subject has at least a loose connection to our faith as we are to speak the truth. I think some of these sayings, whether people intend it or not, can be passive-aggressive or worse. If this belongs in another forum I defer to the mods.

The first one to come to mind is:

*"Reach Out" ie. "Please reach out if you have any questions about my marketing presentation." *

I'm old enough to remember the AT&T ads from thirty years ago and that's not what I'm talking about.

I am talking about how 'reach out' has become so ubiquitous in the corporate world the past ten years most don't realize how ridiculous and even pompous it comes across. Is someone who pitched a proposal to his own company's ad team so important that folks are 'reaching out' to contact him? Is it that difficult to 'reach' him? Don't be surprised if the guy in the next cubicle asks you 'reach out' to him if you need to borrow a stapler when you can't find yours.

Please save 'reach out' when you need to call the POTUS or a governor save you from the chair. Saying you're 'reaching out' is also appropriate when asking your long lost first cousin for a liver transplant.

*"I know, right?" ie. "It is hot in here Jane. I wish they'd turn up the AC." Jane replies, "I know, right?"
*
This cheese-grater-across-the-knuckles phrase probably peaked in 2014/15. It still comes up in IMs/SMS more than vocally now. Down but not out. If I make an assertion, suggestion, or declaration first then assume I think it is 'right.' Please just say that you agree.

*"Leverage _______"* *ie. "Leverage the promotion to make the sale."
*
Inflated corporate gab if there was any. Unless you are freeing stuck lug bolts or buying a company you cannot afford leave leveraging to the levers. Otherwise you risk sinister connotations like extortion, theft, blackmail or even worse.
*
"Faith Journey"* *ie. "That's just not where I am in my faith journey."
*
Where is he then? Chances are he can't tell you. I hate this one and find it creepy. Maybe the phrase doesn't merit hatred. I read or hear it and I think of guy in a coffee shop trying to get somewhere with a girl he shouldn't. It smacks of faux-spirituality. Is there a solid Reformed author that has ever employed this phrase?

Those are a few. I hope others drop in. Maybe I post some more.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 22, 2017)

"Walk Back" as in "In light of recent news we need to walk back out previous claims...." In order to avoid saying we were lying or blowing things out of proportion the media often says they need to "walk back" previous assumptions or claims...

Example - Chuck Schumer: 'Mark my words,' Trump will walk back immigration talk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 24, 2017)

The use of "and stuff" or "you know" in normal conversation: "You know, I've been busy, and stuff."

The use of "like" or "just" as filler words in normal conversation: "I like, just, don't know."

The use of "like" or "just + "and stuff" or "you know" in conversation: "I've, like, just been busy and stuff, you know?"

The use of "Father," "God," "Lord," "Jesus," "Holy Spirit," "Lord God," or a combination of these, as filler words in prayer: "Father God, we come to you today, Lord, and God, we ask that you'd send your Holy Spirit among us today, Lord Jesus."

The use of "like" or "just" + the Divine name as filler in prayer: "Father God, we just need you, Lord, like, so much, God. Just, God, send your Holy Spirit with, like, power."

The use of texting language. Period.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 24, 2017)

>"Pop of color."
>"Let's unpack this ..." (Usually said in front of a white board.)
> The oh, wow blog style. Used for every. Single. Post. (That might have sounded freshly enthusiastic. Five. Years. Ago! But really, we're friends here. Right?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2017)

Using "no problem" as a response to "thank you" instead of something like "you're welcome." (Yes, I know this phrase is more similar to polite forms in other languages, like "de nada" in Spanish, but it still seems rude to me in English).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimmyH (Apr 24, 2017)

Things that become ubiquitous such as, in the political realm,"at the end of the day." In Christian broadcasting "come alongside."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Edward (Apr 24, 2017)

"Business, Work & Even Christianeeze Jargon" - You need to right size that phrase by leaving one free to pursue new opportunities, and leverage the synergies of the remaining two. After all, you are seeking transformational change through value added subtraction, aren't you? Let's not just stick to our core competencies in reaching for deliverables.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Apr 24, 2017)

Here's one that is a bit older but you still hear it. *Solution * 

In about the year 2000, everything was a 'solution.' IT was the usual context for the word but it had spread everywhere. I walked into a Office Depot back then to buy a three ring binder. I told the clerk I needed a legal sized binder. He grabbed one and said it should 'prove to be a good solution' for me. I suppose it was as it held paper like the best of them!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 24, 2017)

Edward said:


> "Business, Work & Even Christianeeze Jargon" - You need to right size that phrase by leaving one free to pursue new opportunities, and leverage the synergies of the remaining two. After all, you are seeking transformational change through value added subtraction, aren't you? Let's not just stick to our core competencies in reaching for deliverables.



You just summarized basically every book on pastoral leadership sold at Lifeway or CBD...oy vay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frosty (Apr 24, 2017)

ZackF said:


> Here's one that is a bit older but you still hear it. *Solution *
> 
> In about the year 2000, everything was a 'solution.' IT was the usual context for the word but it had spread everywhere. I walked into a Office Depot back then to buy a three ring binder. I told the clerk I needed a legal sized binder. He grabbed one and said it should 'prove to be a good solution' for me. I suppose it was as it held paper like the best of them!



Oh........yes. Solutions are alive and well. It doesn't help that I work for Motorola Solutions. We've got a solution for every communication problem!

Solution was, like, going to be my offering to this thread. Well done, Zack!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ZackF (Apr 24, 2017)

Here is another that I confessed to having used before but feel slimy after. *I don't disagree. *So that means you agree then?


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 24, 2017)

I find, "you're good" slightly less vexing than, "no problem." The first is usually given in a context where you might have truly bothered someone. "No problem" from someone doing his job always sounded a bit weird.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Apr 24, 2017)

ZackF said:


> *I don't disagree. *So that means you agree then?



No, that translates to "The boss just made an idiot decision, but I have to great a sense of self preservation to publicly point that out."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Edward (Apr 24, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> You just summarized basically every book on pastoral leadership sold at Lifeway or CBD...oy vay.



You interested in hiring me to implement a church growth program? Just remember that there is no such thing as bad publicity, but the best publicity is free. Expect negative feedback from folks that are afraid of change. But that just generates more free publicity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 24, 2017)

One that is starting to grate on me now is *space *used as a way to refer to a market, industry, or academic discipline.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Apr 25, 2017)

Pilgrim said:


> One that is starting to grate on me now is *space *used as a way to refer to a market, industry, or academic discipline.



Is it related to telling someone you don't have the *bandwidth* to to help them on a project?


----------



## ZackF (Apr 25, 2017)

Edward said:


> No, that translates to "The boss just made an idiot decision, but I have to great a sense of self preservation to publicly point that out."



Of course. It would probably be best to *ping* him later about it.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 25, 2017)

Edward said:


> You interested in hiring me to implement a church growth program? Just remember that there is no such thing as bad publicity, but the best publicity is free. Expect negative feedback from folks that are afraid of change. But that just generates more free publicity.



Ha ha!


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 25, 2017)

I hate it when someone says, "I trust that you will..." I worked on a mission team with a leader who always said stuff like, "I trust that you'll make this a matter of prayer." Instead of just asking, "Can you pray about this..." or "Please make this a matter of prayer."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 25, 2017)

And 30 lashes for anyone who says "synergy"

Oh, and if anyone speaks of "bringing it to the table" it better be a plate of hot wings.

I heard someone say, "This idea has legs" once... I responded, "Does it also have a butt, because it stinks." They didn't laugh, though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BGF (Apr 25, 2017)

"Circle back". Which is just another way of saying "we will ignore this issue for an undetermined amount of time until it manifests again, at which time we will have another pointless conversation about it until we conclude it will be best to 'circle back' to it". 

"Ministry of presence". I've heard it used multiple times in the past few months.

"One anothering". Which, for some reason, sounds just as creepy to me as "loving on someone".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KMK (Apr 25, 2017)

What about "y'all" when addressing one person? 

And why do Brits use "brilliant" as a substitute for every other positive adjective in the English language?

People should study to imitate the proper English found in Southern California. It's hip.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Apr 25, 2017)

Pergamum said:


> I hate it when someone says, "I trust that you will..." I worked on a mission team with a leader who always said stuff like, "I trust that you'll make this a matter of prayer." Instead of just asking, "Can you pray about this..." or "Please make this a matter of prayer."



That's beyond corny into passive-aggressive language. It is as if his 'trust' in you is strong enough to carry the will of a weaker person like you. LOL

This isn't silly saying but it reminds me of a person who wants to unload state secrets about poising a well on you and after having done so says, 'please keep this between us.' If you are the first person he told he feels free to tell everyone else and can blame you when it get's out.


----------



## ZackF (Apr 25, 2017)

KMK said:


> And why do Brits use "brilliant" as a substitute for every other positive adjective in the English language?



I thought 'smashing' is the one they used.


----------



## ZackF (Apr 25, 2017)

Pergamum said:


> And 30 lashes for anyone who says "synergy"



Maybe this is special pleading but I like 'synergy' as an end result but not the means. I've heard it used with other vague, near meaningless phrases. For example save me from the guy who says, 'Let's harness these *synergies* in order to *take it to the next level*.' What level is that sir?


----------



## Frosty (Apr 25, 2017)

This one bothers me for some reason: DOING life as opposed to living life.

"I love DOING life with this woman!"
"Wouldn't want to DO life with anyone else!"


I get the point behind it, but it still irritates me.


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh, and gifted as, "She gifted this to me."


----------



## JimmyH (Apr 25, 2017)

KMK said:


> What about "y'all" when addressing one person?


In the southern United States 'y'all' _can_ be singular. In that instance the plural would correctly be 'all y'all.'


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 25, 2017)

JimmyH said:


> In the southern United States 'y'all' _can_ be singular. In that instance the plural would correctly be 'all y'all.'



It's true! I was previously an English teacher, and curl my toes in silent agony when I hear "all y'all." ;-)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Apr 25, 2017)

*Believe you me* sounding like Yoda must help me empathize my point.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 26, 2017)

Frosty said:


> DOING life



Threads like these remind me I don't get out much. In my world, "doing life" is a very negative consequence of criminal activity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Frosty (Apr 27, 2017)

VictorBravo said:


> Threads like these remind me I don't get out much. In my world, "doing life" is a very negative consequence of criminal activity.



Thank you for pointing that out. You've turned a phrase that bugs me into something I can get a chuckle out of going forward.


----------



## jw (Apr 27, 2017)

These are some things up with which we should not put.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 27, 2017)

"I'm a people person." I hear this frequently when interviewing prospective employees. It really "pushes my buttons" (which is another phrase that I dislike).


----------



## ZackF (Apr 27, 2017)

Joshua said:


> These are some things up with which we should not put.



A bath that frequently take you should.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 29, 2017)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> "I'm a people person." I hear this frequently when interviewing prospective employees. It really "pushes my buttons" (which is another phrase that I dislike).



One of the worst employees I ever had insisted he was a "people person." That experience rendered the phrase altogether meaningless in my world.  is exactly right.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 29, 2017)

In no particular order, things that bug me:

*He/she is broken* - no they're sinners.
*
What's your story?

Yeah...No* or *No...Yeah* - lexically this is odd and I admit to doing this. Some have pointed out that English used to have the word Nay for this purpose.
*Look, ...* Look...does every pundit on TV go to some sort of grooming school where they have to start their opinion with "Look..." to give them some sort of authority.

*So...* I remember just sitting back at a military conference where the participants started every sentence with So... in order to make a point.

*Hear me now...* Anne Graham Lotts has a particularly annoying habit of making points like this when she's teaching. I think she learned it from her father.

And last but certainly not least - the thing that annoys me most is not even a lexical form but the manner it appears all millenials have started talking who come out of university. Even when they're speaking with some authority, they complete their sentences with sort of a lilting question mark tone to it.

So...we should really be investing more in the lives of the youth of this country?
Look...we need to be involved in more social justice?
No...yeah...I totally agree with you.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 29, 2017)

Semper Fidelis said:


> *Look, ...* Look...does every pundit on TV go to some sort of grooming school where they have to start their opinion with "Look..." to give them some sort of authority.


Reminded me of the political correspondent on NBC. Everytime he is introduced by Lester Holt, I say or think, here comes Chuck "_Look_" Todd.


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 29, 2017)

I don't recall hearing "all y'all" except as a form of crowd control: imagine the speaker motioning with his hands over his head. I've heard y'all in the singular used in respect or for cases of uncertainty: "How many of y'all are coming?" Much to my chagrin, I confess to hearing and using the possessive, but have no idea how to spell it: y'all's? Or even worse: "y'allses' "


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 29, 2017)

jwithnell said:


> I don't recall hearing "all y'all" except as a form of crowd control



Maybe it's a micro-locality regional thing, but my cousin from South Texas says "y'all" when addressing a single person, but uses "you-all" (accent on "you") as a plural object or subject.


----------



## ZackF (Apr 30, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> One of the worst employees I ever had insisted he was a "people person." That experience rendered the phrase altogether meaningless in my world.  is exactly right.



When interviewing persons I always follow the "people person" answer to with "what do you mean by that?" Few people can translate that throw away phrase into behaviors that will get results. I've even seen it on countless resumes that have few results in their experience history.


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 30, 2017)

VictorBravo said:


> my cousin from South Texas


 Poor soul probably thinks you can barbecue beef too  Duck, run ..... hee, hee


----------



## ZackF (Apr 30, 2017)

jwithnell said:


> Poor soul probably thinks you can barbecue beef too  Duck, run ..... hee, hee



Sorry...I'm tired today and don't have the *bandwidth* to understand the Southern second person plural pronoun. Maybe I'll *circle back* to it after a refreshing Lord's Day.


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 30, 2017)

Fair enough. Strange Lord's day for us with husband, two boys, and many in our church sick.


----------



## Tyrese (Apr 30, 2017)

"*Shoot* me a text/email" in order to get someone out of your face. 

"*Cut* it out" or "*knock* it off" to get someone to stop doing something.


----------



## ZackF (Apr 30, 2017)

Tyrese said:


> "*Shoot* me a text/email" in order to get someone out of your face.



I actually appreciate that more than 'I'll get back to you' and they don't write anything down. At least if I 'shoot' them and email it will provide a trigger. As a big fan of GTD I know if I do not capture what comes at me that there is a large chance I'll have to be reminded by someone else.


----------



## kodos (May 1, 2017)

"I'll be honest with you..."

This phrase always raises my hackles in the context of business relationships. What? You've been lying to me all this time?

It is not as annoying when it is personal acquaintances who use it as a figure of speech; I know them -- I know what they mean. But someone should tell professionals _not_ to say this, especially if they are trying to sell me a service or a product!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KMK (May 1, 2017)

"Let me be clear." Translation: "Let me obfuscate a little bit more."


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SRoper (May 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (May 2, 2017)

@SRoper , I thought I was a pretty big Weird Al fan but I hadn't heard this great one. Thanks. The comments are hilarious. 'That is basically 95% of LinkedIn' and 'I offended someone by stating that 'learnings' is not a word.' Incidentally, someone where I worked used 'learnings' a while back. I just chalked it up to street slang like 'for reals' or 'fo-sho.' 

@kodos , I think that 'I'll be honest with you' and all of its siblings; 'to be perfectly frank', 'I'm going to level with you' and 'in all sincerity' have a place in conversation AFTER someone has pushed back for saying something difficult to him. For example, "I meant this in all sincerity because you asked me to level with you. We can now talk about what we are going to do now." However when such phrases are used to preface they sound sleazy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

